# Western UP Snow Removal Help/Advice



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey guys, new here and new to the Western side of the UP. I have a place in the western UP around L'anse. It is a bit out in the woods, and the problem I will be having is the county stops plowing the road my place is on 3 miles away from my place. How hard would it be to find someone to plow that last amount of road? Also how expensive/cost would that be? Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

yooperguy13 said:


> Hey guys, new here and new to the Western side of the UP. I have a place in the western UP around L'anse. It is a bit out in the woods, and the problem I will be having is the county stops plowing the road my place is on 3 miles away from my place. How hard would it be to find someone to plow that last amount of road? Also how expensive/cost would that be? Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Lots of snow in that area, I would guess anywhere from 150 to 200 inches a year.


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

Yeah, averaging 214 a year. Would love to find someone that has a connection or referral for someone in that area that could handle that, or at least give me some ideas on what equipment could handle that much snow. 


LapeerLandscape said:


> Lots of snow in that area, I would guess anywhere from 150 to 200 inches a year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Cinnamon rolls from Hilltop Restaurant in L'anse are darn good...and huge.


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cinnamon rolls from Hilltop Restaurant in L'anse are darn good...and huge.


Those can be thrown in as well lol


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like there's a business called J&J repair that installs plows up their, I'll bet they'd know a few people that may be willing to plow for you


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like there's a business called J&J repair that installs plows up their, I'll bet they'd know a few people that may be willing to plow for you


 Thanks, I will have to look them up. From your experience what do you think it would cost?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cinnamon rolls from Hilltop Restaurant in L'anse are darn good...and huge.


Been there, they are good.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

yooperguy13 said:


> Thanks, I will have to look them up. From your experience what do you think it would cost?


Not sure how much it would cost up there but 3 miles of road is a lot. The work would be never ending for a guy with a pickup. A snow blower on a tractor would get the snow back far enough but they are slow going also.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

might watch for an old municipal plow and either do it yourself or have a local do it for you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

yooperguy13 said:


> Thanks, I will have to look them up. From your experience what do you think it would cost?


The problem is, a lot of people on here don't understand the UP. They're going to say it should be $400-500 a push. Last year there was some guy doing a half mile or something over by Hancock, charging not very much and folks were ripping him for how little he charged.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

yooperguy13 said:


> Hey guys, new here and new to the Western side of the UP. I have a place in the western UP around L'anse. It is a bit out in the woods, and the problem I will be having is the county stops plowing the road my place is on 3 miles away from my place. How hard would it be to find someone to plow that last amount of road? Also how expensive/cost would that be? Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


 What kind of road are you talking about? Two lane gravel, stone, blacktop? Is it ditched on both sides for water flow?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The problem is, a lot of people on here don't understand the UP. They're going to say it should be $400-500 a push. Last year there was some guy doing a half mile or something over by Hancock, charging not very much and folks were ripping him for how little he charged.





yooperguy13 said:


> Thanks, I will have to look them up. From your experience what do you think it would cost?


a lot less then it would be here,
like Mark said.

Peole don't have the money up there that they do down here because of the lack of jobs, especially in the winter. Best advice is to call a couple contractors, but I wouldn't be able to give you an accurate price from where I'm at.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> a lot less then it would be here,
> like Mark said.
> 
> Peole don't have the money up there that they do down here because of the lack of jobs, especially in the winter. Best advice is to call a couple contractors, but I wouldn't be able to give you an accurate price from where I'm at.


 I'm thinking you will only be able to get what the market can stand, especially if there is not steady work and the residents not making a steady live able wage. I think there was talk about this area on here before. Is this the place with the casino and not much work anymore in Meatchicken?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The problem is, a lot of people on here don't understand the UP. They're going to say it should be $400-500 a push. Last year there was some guy doing a half mile or something over by Hancock, charging not very much and folks were ripping him for how little he charged.


Not sure exactly the number of plowable snow events but $500. per push 40 times per year is $20,000. Like Mark said that is probably not an accurate per push price for the UP.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The cost will probably more than one HO could stand, Op watch the minci auctions see if you can pick up a truck or loader and do it yourself or at least a sno cat or similar that can get you to the maintained roads. I don't do roads because there is no opportunity to do so. 3 miles of road is a lot of road IMO, especially with 214'' average snow fall. You retired? lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG said:


> I'm thinking you will only be able to get what the market can stand, especially if there is not steady work and the residents not making a steady live able wage. I think there was talk about this area on here before. Is this the place with the casino and not much work anymore in Meatchicken?


There is a casino in Baraga about 5 miles from Lanse but I dont think we have talked much about this place.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

yooperguy13 said:


> Hey guys, new here and new to the Western side of the UP. I have a place in the western UP around L'anse. It is a bit out in the woods, and the problem I will be having is the county stops plowing the road my place is on 3 miles away from my place. How hard would it be to find someone to plow that last amount of road? Also how expensive/cost would that be? Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Is this your residence, or do you just need it done when you go up there?
I know a few guys in then general area.


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Is this your residence, or do you just need it done when you go up there?
> I know a few guys in then general area.


This is a place I visit around 2x a month. I was thinking either the week that I am going up or once a month if there has been a lot of snow. Also it is an old logging road that is 1/1.5 lanes, not paved just rock/gravel with a small ditch one side and a larger ditch on the other side.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

yooperguy13 said:


> This is a place I visit around 2x a month. I was thinking either the week that I am going up or once a month if there has been a lot of snow. Also it is an old logging road that is 1/1.5 lanes, not paved just rock/gravel with a small ditch one side and a larger ditch on the other side.


The guys up there do that a lot. Sometimes they're plowing a week after a major snow for just that situation. I'll contact a couple guys to see who covers that area. 
Some also do cabin checks, etc as needed.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

yooperguy13 said:


> This is a place I visit around 2x a month. I was thinking either the week that I am going up or once a month if there has been a lot of snow. Also it is an old logging road that is 1/1.5 lanes, not paved just rock/gravel with a small ditch one side and a larger ditch on the other side.


Maybe get a storage unit and keep a sled and a ramp,to get it into your truck Three miles of road is a lot to plow with anything when there's several feet of snow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> The guys up there do that a lot. Sometimes they're plowing a week after a major snow for just that situation. I'll contact a couple guys to see who covers that area.
> Some also do cabin checks, etc as needed.


 How would you know cheesy? Your not from meatchicken? lol. All kidding a side good thought. Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

yooperguy13 said:


> This is a place I visit around 2x a month. I was thinking either the week that I am going up or once a month if there has been a lot of snow. Also it is an old logging road that is 1/1.5 lanes, not paved just rock/gravel with a small ditch one side and a larger ditch on the other side.


 I wouldn't sweat it to much, It's just like a camp to you. I think it would be more expense then one individual can or would want to put out, even if the expense for plowing is rather low because of the area, http://www.resortboneyard.com/i/1986-pisten-bully-200d/69106 I'm thinking something like this piston bully or similar would be good for you. Got to be somebody on the maintained road would let you park it with your vehicle.


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> The guys up there do that a lot. Sometimes they're plowing a week after a major snow for just that situation. I'll contact a couple guys to see who covers that area.
> Some also do cabin checks, etc as needed.


Nice to see another MKE person on here. Please let me know anything you find out. I have considered possibly getting something that could go through it or sledding back there.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

yooperguy13 said:


> Nice to see another MKE person on here. Please let me know anything you find out. I have considered possibly getting something that could go through it or sledding back there.


We're in bay view. Where's your permanent residence? 
One guys an hour away from l'anse but he'll ask other contractors. He'd do it for travel pay, but that's senseless. 
I'm checking with another contractor I know.
You could also post on yooper CRAIGSLIST under gigs. You'd have plenty of time to check them out. 
There have been yoopers on plowsite in the past. Can't remember who though.


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> We're in bay view. Where's your permanent residence?
> One guys an hour away from l'anse but he'll ask other contractors. He'd do it for travel pay, but that's senseless.
> I'm checking with another contractor I know.
> You could also post on yooper CRAIGSLIST under gigs. You'd have plenty of time to check them out.
> There have been yoopers on plowsite in the past. Can't remember who though.


Thanks man. Let me know if you find anything else out. I am up in Hartford so a little north of MKE. I am new to the L'anse area so I don't really have anyone to reach out to, and I wouldn't even know how to go about finding people in Hartford area that know people in L'anse, so I figured this would be the best place.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Did you check to make sure it's not a town road? Just a thought, but if it is, or at least a portion, they may have to plow it for you.
Also , check with the town, or county road commissioner to see what they can do for you. 
Any other property owners on the road into your cabin? Maybe they'd share costs?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Did you check to make sure it's not a town road? Just a thought, but if it is, or at least a portion, they may have to plow it for you.
> Also , check with the town, or county road commissioner to see what they can do for you.
> Any other property owners on the road into your cabin? Maybe they'd share costs?


Most roads like that in the UP dont get plowed unless there are permanent residents and kids that go to school.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Most roads like that in the UP dont get plowed unless there are permanent residents and kids that go to school.


In the old days you could grease the road crew foreman or plow jockeys.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> In the old days you could grease the road crew foreman or plow jockeys.


Things are still a little old school in the UP so that may work.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> In the old days you could grease the road crew foreman or plow jockeys.


 Certainly something to inquire about in the right way, if you know how to grease. Probably no checks involved. :laugh: I plead the fifth.


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Did you check to make sure it's not a town road? Just a thought, but if it is, or at least a portion, they may have to plow it for you.
> Also , check with the town, or county road commissioner to see what they can do for you.
> Any other property owners on the road into your cabin? Maybe they'd share costs?


I don't think it is a town road, the previous owner had to have the last 3 miles to the camp built. Plus there aren't many people in the unincorporated town of Herman. You're 10 miles off the main road, then the city/county plows the next 7 miles, and then I still have 3 miles back t the camp. I wouldnt even know where to start/meet people to grease haha. I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

yooperguy13 said:


> I don't think it is a town road, the previous owner had to have the last 3 miles to the camp built. Plus there aren't many people in the unincorporated town of Herman. You're 10 miles off the main road, then the city/county plows the next 7 miles, and then I still have 3 miles back t the camp. I wouldnt even know where to start/meet people to grease haha. I will keep my eyes open.


Would you mind posting a picture of this camp, the more you talk about it and being built by the previous owner, the more appealing it sounds.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, the next time you're up there, get some pics please, of the road too. 
I've got a couple yooper contractors looking to find someone who might be closer to your property.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

This sounds like an application for @FredG 's big airport snowblower...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

#keepthecheesewheelheadsoutofMichigan


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> #keepthecheesewheelheadsoutofMichigan


They try. Every once in a while, one slips through. The border patrol is under staffed.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> #keepthecheesewheelheadsoutofMichigan


We need to build a wall.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> We need to build a wall.


Start near Michigan city. JMO


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

well if po built it that makes it your driveway!!!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> We need to build a wall.


 Ya okay, Trump :laugh:


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

Fellas

So it would be about 2.5 miles. the first mile is a nice lane and a half wide road, dirt, level etc. Turning onto my road is another 1.5 miles, 1 lane, bumpy, some areas have gullies or places where snow could be pushed on sides of the road, some hills, and turns. Been crazy busy up there but I have two pics. Hope they help. If not I'll get some this weekend, or if you have any contacts who know the area i can reache out to them as well.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

yooperguy13 said:


> View attachment 184456
> View attachment 184454
> Fellas
> 
> So it would be about 2.5 miles. the first mile is a nice lane and a half wide road, dirt, level etc. Turning onto my road is another 1.5 miles, 1 lane, bumpy, some areas have gullies or places where snow could be pushed on sides of the road, some hills, and turns. Been crazy busy up there but I have two pics. Hope they help. If not I'll get some this weekend, or if you have any contacts who know the area i can reache out to them as well.


I recently saw someone from Houghton, or Hancock on plowsite looking for plow parts. 
I think he had yooper something in his name. 
Maybe do a search in market place.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The first mile looks like nice road.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The first mile looks like nice road.


You might want to get some gravel down and grade the other part.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> You might want to get some gravel down and grade the other part.


I dont know about plowing that second part that close to that lake or pond.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont know about plowing that second part that close to that lake or pond.


Agreed. It looks like he'd have ditches if graded and elevated a bit, but might need culverts.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Build up the road by the water if possible, and get the deer in the freezer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont know about plowing that second part that close to that lake or pond.


Swamp....its da UP...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Swamp....its da UP...


Just looks a little narrow for me to get my walter down thru there.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Might wanna contact a local grading contractor. They could fix the road and most plow snow in winter.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just looks a little narrow for me to get my walter down thru there.


I was thinking, but didn't want this thread closed.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

There is a guy in Houghton who posts on PS once in awhile. 
I know nothing about him, or his abilities.
@kmollanketo 
Its worth a shot contacting him.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I dont know about plowing that second part that close to that lake or pond.


Meh, Mark can tell you how to plow near or in the water.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Meh, Mark can tell you how to plow near or in the water.


Don't you have some patron to consume???


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG said:


> Meh, Mark can tell you how to plow near or in the water.


I'll bet the thing he regrets the most is posting about it on a forum.

I remember some of the stupid things I did- and then telling someone about it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'll bet the thing he regrets the most is posting about it on a forum.
> 
> I remember some of the stupid things I did- and then telling someone about it
> View attachment 184477


Big question is...how many people actually know the story?


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Big question is...how many people actually know the story?


I've never even seen the thread and I know the story since its talked about anytime someone mentions a pond or water on plowsite.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Brndnstffrd said:


> I've never even seen the thread and I know the story since its talked about anytime someone mentions a pond or water on plowsite.


You can't see the thread, it isn't on plowsite.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Big question is...how many people actually know the story?


There's enough references on this site to show who doesn't know about it.
Like I said we've all done stupid ****. I almost burned bridges with Jim, Todd and Troy all in the same year. I used not be able to stand you, and now, ahhh nevermind. Turning my back on people that could help me was probably the dumbest thing I've ever done.

Touching story, I know


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You can't see the thread, it isn't on plowsite.


I think most of the regulars know you sunk a skid in a body of water. I'm pretty sure most of us have never heard the full story. I know you've been asked to tell it, but have declined so far as I know.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater said:


> I think most of the regulars know you sunk a skid in a body of water. I'm pretty sure most of us have never heard the full story. I know you've been asked to tell it, but have declined so far as I know.


It didn't sink. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, let's get back to the original thread topic.


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just looks a little narrow for me to get my walter down thru there.


I can get you a measurement this weekend. I was hoping to get it graded next spring or summer. How wide would it need to be?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

At the very least raised.  It looks like it a part of the swamp. If it needs to be plowed and the temps are raised for a couple days I think you'd have a problem.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

It is a shame I am not your neighbor because that would be something I could really do easily with my Walter trucks... but I live in NYS.

I would bet $15k per year.... more if they need to use a snowblower to reach you?

Why not just buy an old Oshkosh P series from the road crew...

https://www.truckpaper.com/listings/trucks/for-sale/25923737/1974-oshkosh-p2025-1e1

$8,750 is cheaper than trying to bribe or get someone to dig you out I bet. Not to mention you will know when the road is cleared because you did it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just looks a little narrow for me to get my walter down thru there.


The Walter Always Fits...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I was thinking, but didn't want this thread closed.


Everyone mocks it until you get a snow apocalypse....


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

There a couple of Unimogs that would work well too
http://www.unimog.net/exchange/


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

yooperguy13 said:


> I can get you a measurement this weekend. I was hoping to get it graded next spring or summer. How wide would it need to be?


I wouldnt wait till spring to grade it. It would make it far easier to plow.

Is that swamp fed by a creek I assume? You have a plan for when the beavers turn that swamp into a big pond and your road disappears? They work very fast too.

Whatever contractor you hire make sure they have a oshkosh/walter whatever at the ready. Our deercamp is nearby in Kenton. A few years ago my Uncles had to bail before opening day after 4' fell while they were opening camp. Barely made it oot. And camp is only 100 yards past where county plow stops.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you have some patron to consume???


 I should of waited for Buff to respond to the water thing, Turns out better. :laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's enough references on this site to show who doesn't know about it.
> Like I said we've all done stupid ****. I almost burned bridges with Jim, Todd and Troy all in the same year. I used not be able to stand you, and now, ahhh nevermind. Turning my back on people that could help me was probably the dumbest thing I've ever done.
> 
> Touching story, I know


 Nobody can stand Mark till you figure out he just wants a rise out of you. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Wouldn't take much to have somebody to dump 40 ton of crush & run in there and spread it out and roll that road. Even good bank gravel would work. It appears that it would run off graded correctly.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

FredG said:


> Nobody can stand Mark till you figure out he just wants a rise out of you. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Lol. This should be blinking on the page for creating usename/password for this site


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Landgreen said:


> I wouldnt wait till spring to grade it. It would make it far easier to plow.
> 
> Is that swamp fed by a creek I assume? You have a plan for when the beavers turn that swamp into a big pond and your road disappears? They work very fast too.
> 
> Whatever contractor you hire make sure they have a oshkosh/walter whatever at the ready. Our deercamp is nearby in Kenton. A few years ago my Uncles had to bail before opening day after 4' fell while they were opening camp. Barely made it oot. And camp is only 100 yards past where county plow stops.


I agree, don't wait until spring to fix the road, unless you aren't planning to use it this winter.

An old friend of mine is an excavating contractor, but he's a n hour or so away. He'd probably do the grading, but it was too far for him to go to plow snow. PM me if you want his contact info.

Looking at the pic, I'd say a culvert is needed in the spot where the water is running over the road.

Is Kenton still there? It looked like a ghost town 40 years ago.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I agree, don't wait until spring to fix the road, unless you aren't planning to use it this winter.
> 
> An old friend of mine is an excavating contractor, but he's a n hour or so away. He'd probably do the grading, but it was too far for him to go to plow snow. PM me if you want his contact info.
> 
> ...


 Good thought on the culvert providing the other side of the road can take the water. Still a simple fix.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> I agree, don't wait until spring to fix the road, unless you aren't planning to use it this winter.
> 
> An old friend of mine is an excavating contractor, but he's a n hour or so away. He'd probably do the grading, but it was too far for him to go to plow snow. PM me if you want his contact info.
> 
> ...


Kenton hasn't changed a bit. The general store burned down years ago. Hoppys bar is still standing. Stopped in for two or five Blatz last summer. Don't get up to our camp much anymore unfortunately.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

They still "brew" Blatz?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They still "brew" Blatz?


It's only served in the finer establishments. 
The stuff in kenton has probably been there since the 70s.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> It's only served in the finer establishments.
> The stuff in kenton has probably been there since the 70s.


Beat me to it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They still "brew" Blatz?


You should know, I'm sure thats your brand.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> It's only served in the finer establishments.
> The stuff in kenton has probably been there since the 70s.


When


Mark Oomkes said:


> They still "brew" Blatz?


It was some sort of piss beer. Maybe PBR. Cause you don't dare ask what microbrews they have on tap. Will get a good chuckle from the locals.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

yooperguy13 said:


> View attachment 184456
> View attachment 184454
> Fellas
> 
> So it would be about 2.5 miles. the first mile is a nice lane and a half wide road, dirt, level etc. Turning onto my road is another 1.5 miles, 1 lane, bumpy, some areas have gullies or places where snow could be pushed on sides of the road, some hills, and turns. Been crazy busy up there but I have two pics. Hope they help. If not I'll get some this weekend, or if you have any contacts who know the area i can reache out to them as well.


Is there marsh/pond on both sides of the road?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Landgreen said:


> Kenton hasn't changed a bit. The general store burned down years ago. Hoppys bar is still standing. Stopped in for two or five Blatz last summer. Don't get up to our camp much anymore unfortunately.


 Hoppys sounds like my kind of place. As long as there's a little country eye candy. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Hoppys sounds like my kind of place. As long as there's a little country eye candy. :laugh:


You've never been to da UP, have you?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FredG said:


> Hoppys sounds like my kind of place. As long as there's a little country eye candy. :laugh:


I doubt they have patron.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You've never been to da UP, have you?


Fred would love it. You can make your own laws as you go, as long as there isn't a state trooper around.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright, let's get back to the original thread topic.


yesterday at 9:51 PM Eastern time, I asked to get back on topic...but oh, that's right, its my fault when threads get closed, right?

so again, back on topic please


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You've never been to da UP, have you?


 Nope.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I doubt they have patron.


 1800 will do in a pinch. :laugh:


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> yesterday at 9:51 PM Eastern time, I asked to get back on topic...but oh, that's right, its my fault when threads get closed, right?
> 
> so again, back on topic please


Got itThumbs Up

There's some good info from people with local knowledge mixed in. Hopefully the OP keeps checking in.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Im curious what OP is going to do up there 3 miles off of county rd in dead of winter. Witness protection services? Not mulch to do except drink and shovel the walk to the outhouse.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I have to say I am little jealous of the original poster— this would be my ideal location in the winter. That being said given that swampy section in the road I don’t see any way a contractor would take this on. I just think there is too much danger of getting stuck for a contractor to risk it as posted.

Plus, does MI have lots of restrictions on operating machinery around water sources?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> I have to say I am little jealous of the original poster- this would be my ideal location in the winter.


There is still property available at a reasonable price. Maybe look into a place far from civilization.
Heck, if you're close enough to the OP, you could probably get a snow gig plowing his road.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> There is still property available at a reasonable price. Maybe look into a place far from civilization.
> Heck, if you're close enough to the OP, you could probably get a snow gig plowing his road.


Well, maybe I will look into that. I would actually do it for a reasonable price- after all it looks like it would just be a fun location to plow.

But, back to the original poster's road I think that swampy area would need to be addressed. That area is truck sinkhole if you get a thaw.

In the military they used steel mats to reinforce improvised roads or airfields. I wonder if could use something like that plus stone to really build up that area.


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

ConnorExum said:


> Well, maybe I will look into that. I would actually do it for a reasonable price- after all it looks like it would just be a fun location to plow.
> 
> But, back to the original poster's road I think that swampy area would need to be addressed. That area is truck sinkhole if you get a thaw.
> 
> In the military they used steel mats to reinforce improvised roads or airfields. I wonder if could use something like that plus stone to really build up that area.


The beaver ponds on both sides of the road only flood after heavy rains, which we had the last two weeks, or else the road is dry. I wouldnt necessarily call it a swamp, but it does spill over the road like I said after heavy rains. After that point it is just slightly hilly and its one land with gravel. Further up the road are larger shoulders to push snow onto.

It is the best thing I have ever bought, you see no one, hear no one, and can do as you please. It is fantastic, I would highly recommend if it is something you like, go for it. I will not be doing witness protection, but my job lets me work from home sometimes, so I will be sledding, and doing work. Just when my parents and dog come with me, It is hard to load them onto my sled lol, which is why I need you fine gentlemen.


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

ConnorExum said:


> It is a shame I am not your neighbor because that would be something I could really do easily with my Walter trucks... but I live in NYS.
> 
> I would bet $15k per year.... more if they need to use a snowblower to reach you?
> 
> ...


Which of those unimog's would you recommend? Do you think a skid loader with a blower on it could handle it? It averages 215+ inches a year, new to this world and not sure how much each type of machine can handle.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

yooperguy13 said:


> Which of those unimog's would you recommend? Do you think a skid loader with a blower on it could handle it? It averages 215+ inches a year, new to this world and not sure how much each type of machine can handle.


Yes, a skid steer with a blower would be a good option.
If you're handy and have skid steer experience, you could also do the grading yourself. You'll probably want a heated cab for the cold UP days.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'd trust the skid steer sitting by the road while you're gone. You'd probably have to sled in, get the skid steer and blow your way out, then get the sled and run it back to your truck.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

yooperguy13 said:


> Which of those unimog's would you recommend? Do you think a skid loader with a blower on it could handle it? It averages 215+ inches a year, new to this world and not sure how much each type of machine can handle.


Skid steer loaders are great. Snowblowers are going slow especially if you have 2-3ft of snow accumulated on the ground. A really good option would be a V-Plow because the do breakthrough operations really well. The v-plow would be faster than a snowblower.

As for Unimogs they are tough trucks but it would be harder to find one. But, they are also fun off road to drive. However, my personal opinion is for a truck ( the heavier the better) the Unimog is an awesome machine and that site has one for sale in Wisconsin, Eau Claire to be exact with a Schmidt snow plow for $10,000.00. They are really capable machines and you could mount a snowblower on it too. There is a better one for sale in Washington State for $15.5k.

So, I take it you don't live there full time? So, you will need to find a vehicle you can trailer. This is where a skid steer is good. Put a blower on it and trailer it to and from. The big downside is speed. Expect to do 1-3mph at most in very heavy snow.


----------



## yooperguy13 (Jul 20, 2018)

ConnorExum said:


> Skid steer loaders are great. Snowblowers are going slow especially if you have 2-3ft of snow accumulated on the ground. A really good option would be a V-Plow because the do breakthrough operations really well. The v-plow would be faster than a snowblower.
> 
> As for Unimogs they are tough trucks but it would be harder to find one. But, they are also fun off road to drive. However, my personal opinion is for a truck ( the heavier the better) the Unimog is an awesome machine and that site has one for sale in Wisconsin, Eau Claire to be exact with a Schmidt snow plow for $10,000.00. They are really capable machines and you could mount a snowblower on it too. There is a better one for sale in Washington State for $15.5k.
> 
> So, I take it you don't live there full time? So, you will need to find a vehicle you can trailer. This is where a skid steer is good. Put a blower on it and trailer it to and from. The big downside is speed. Expect to do 1-3mph at most in very heavy snow.


As a previous poster said I would probably leave then skid loader at the camp in the shed and sled up to it then snow blow down the lane. It's really going to come down to price honestly and what is the most bang for my buck and efficient. I wish some of young guys were closer and I'd happily meet you and show you the lane and get your opinions. If I went the skid loader route would you recommend tracks or wheels? How old of a bobcat for example could you attach a blower to? I also go almost every weekend but sometimes only twice a month.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

yooperguy13 said:


> As a previous poster said I would probably leave then skid loader at the camp in the shed and sled up to it then snow blow down the lane. It's really going to come down to price honestly and what is the most bang for my buck and efficient. I wish some of young guys were closer and I'd happily meet you and show you the lane and get your opinions. If I went the skid loader route would you recommend tracks or wheels? How old of a bobcat for example could you attach a blower to? I also go almost every weekend but sometimes only twice a month.


I don't know much about bobcats... 
https://www.machinerytrader.com/

To be honest I like playing with my trucks so much if I lived near you I would plow it for the cost of diesel.... but that is only because I am sucker for playing in the snow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

yooperguy13 said:


> As a previous poster said I would probably leave then skid loader at the camp in the shed and sled up to it then snow blow down the lane. It's really going to come down to price honestly and what is the most bang for my buck and efficient. I wish some of young guys were closer and I'd happily meet you and show you the lane and get your opinions. If I went the skid loader route would you recommend tracks or wheels? How old of a bobcat for example could you attach a blower to? I also go almost every weekend but sometimes only twice a month.


Young guys? Some of us are pushing 60 and some already there. :laugh:
There are quite a few skid steers and blowers on MKE craigslist, some closer to your permanent residence. Tracks would give you more traction, but with a blower, that's not as big of a concern, but the blower is heavy on the front end when not on the ground. Skid steers can be handy in many ways, grading, getting firewood, etc. I guess it all comes down to your budget and justifying the purchase.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Yes, a skid steer with a blower would be a good option.
> If you're handy and have skid steer experience, you could also do the grading yourself. You'll probably want a heated cab for the cold UP days.


Is a skidsteer/blower practical for 3 miles of roadway? Ive never used one so just curious. Seems like it would be an eternity. Maybe a tractor would be better with PTO driven blower?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Landgreen said:


> It's da UP. Ya just throw down some of the old firewood that been rolling around in the back of yer chevy
> 
> Is a skidsteer/blower practical for 3 miles of roadway? Ive never used one so just curious. Seems like it would be an eternity. Maybe a tractor would be better with PTO driven blower?


Back up 3 miles, or inverted?
Would an inverted cut through a couple feet of snow? I no nothing about them, but you have one.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Back up 3 miles, or inverted?
> Would an inverted cut through a couple feet of snow? I no nothing about them, but you have one.


Our Deere can handle 2' . Just gotta gear down a bit. It maxed out at 3' heavy wet drifted crap back in April.

I think the bigger issue is that area can get multiple feet of snow during the two weeks yooper guy is gone. Then what? If there is 4' of snow the choices of equipment gets narrowed down. I think he may be better off having a plow service rather than spending his vacation time clearing snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

A skid loader and blower would be an exercise in futility on 3 miles of road with the snowfall amounts given.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Landgreen said:


> Our Deere can handle 2' . Just gotta gear down a bit. It maxed out at 3' heavy wet drifted crap back in April.
> 
> I think the bigger issue is that area can get multiple feet of snow during the two weeks yooper guy is gone. Then what? If there is 4' of snow the choices of equipment gets narrowed down. I think he may be better off having a plow service rather than spending his vacation time clearing snow.


I was thinking the same, there may be 4', especially if there's drifting.
I figured he could blow his way out, then back in, an hour to an hour and a half each way at moderate depth. Maybe I'm wrong?
Maybe he enjoys working outdoors?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> A skid loader and blower would be an exercise in futility on 3 miles of road with the snowfall amounts given.


It doesn't always snow 2' in a UP event. lol
In the keweenaw, it snows nearly every day. It may only be an inch.
In many lots, they just keep driving on it and eventually, there's a foot of hard pack. Then on a nice day, they bring in a loader and scrape it down. That's life in the UP.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is there much work, money up there?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Is there much work, money up there?


Sounds like you're ready to get out of Jersey.
It's a weird economy. There are carpenters that won't get out of bed to work for less than $30/hr. An excavator I know told me the guy who sided his house charged more per hour than he was charging for a skid steer. lol
I think dirt guys do OK. I know a few. One has the snow account at a ski resort, so he does well with snow.
Mechanics, I'm not sure. Maybe mobile, like you.
I have a buddy who's a welder, self employed, with a portable. He travels a lot running around fixing machinery. 
I really haven't spent much time there in decades. Just what I hear from my friends who are up there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Is there much work, money up there?


The western UP is hard to describe, it has everything from mining to college's. In the early 1900's it was a booming place with logging and mining. If I have my facts right in the early 1900's michigans largest employer was a copper mine in the Keweenaw (western UP) at over 2000 people. Plus the freighter traffic that goes thru the great lakes and lake superior across to Minnesota is huge. There is a little tourism and so on in the eastern UP and almost nothing inbetween.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The western UP is hard to describe, it has everything from mining to college's. In the early 1900's it was a booming place with logging and mining. If I have my facts right in the early 1900's michigans largest employer was a copper mine in the Keweenaw (western UP) at over 2000 people. Plus the freighter traffic that goes thru the great lakes and lake superior across to Minnesota is huge. There is a little tourism and so on in the eastern UP and almost nothing inbetween.


And, at one time some of the richest municipalities in the country.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> And, at one time some of the richest municipalities in the country.


I didnt know that.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I didnt know that.


Per capita. Yes. 
The old beef with the yoopers was that all their tax dollars generated from mines, etc went to the mitten.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

So whats the best piece of equipment for this guys road?

I would think 50 to 70 HP 4x4 tractor with a cab and that big 10' boss Vee blade.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> So whats the best piece of equipment for this guys road?
> 
> I would think 50 to 70 HP 4x4 tractor with a cab and that big 10' boss Vee blade.


I like that idea, but would he get more non winter use from a tractor, or did steer?
The tractor is probably easier to operate. 
The skid steer could get hung up if he buries it.
Probably better visibility in the tractor. 
Price wise, which is less?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I like that idea, but would he get more non winter use from a tractor, or did steer?
> The tractor is probably easier to operate.
> The skid steer could get hung up if he buries it.
> Probably better visibility in the tractor.
> Price wise, which is less?


Probably both close to the same price, the tractor maybe a little higher. 
I think up there he needs a vee blade for large snows and just angle it and buzz down the road for lighter snows. 
The skid with the blower would be way too slow for 2.5 miles of road.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Probably both close to the same price, the tractor maybe a little higher.
> I think up there he needs a vee blade for large snows and just angle it and buzz down the road for lighter snows.
> The skid with the blower would be way too slow for 2.5 miles of road.


He can swap out blade and blower on the skid steer, depending on conditions. 
Moving dirt, the skid is faster. 
Tractor has 3 point and PTO. 
I guess for someone not in construction, the tractor has more uses.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> So whats the best piece of equipment for this guys road?
> 
> I would think 50 to 70 HP 4x4 tractor with a cab and that big 10' boss Vee blade.


If cost wasn't a huge issue a NH TV-140 with a blower on one end for deep snow and a V plow on the other end for lighter snows. I believe a blower is needed to blow back the windrows so there's room for snow as the season goes on and on and on and on..........


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> If cost wasn't a huge issue a NH TV-140 with a blower on one end for deep snow and a V plow on the other end for lighter snows. I believe a blower is needed to blow back the windrows so there's room for snow as the season goes on and on and on and on..........


Good point. That was my original thought on the blower. 
Even on the main roads up there they have to wing the banks down cause they get to high for plows.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Good point. That was my original thought on the blower.
> Even on the main roads up there they have to wing the banks down cause they get to high for plows.


Blowers are used regularly oot here in the mtns, wings have their limitations especially when the road is cut into the side of a hill or due to trees next to the road.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

You need to keep up with the snow up there. The op could find 6ft drifts have accumulated. Alot of locals have skidsteers for just their driveways. Trucks can get buried easy. When I lived up there it would snow for 3 days straight sometimes. 

I think the biggest employer is the prison system. Lots of those up there.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> You need to keep up with the snow up there. The op could find 6ft drifts have accumulated. Alot of locals have skidsteers for just their driveways. Trucks can get buried easy. When I lived up there it would snow for 3 days straight sometimes.
> 
> I think the biggest employer is the prison system. Lots of those up there.


More prisons or casino's?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Per capita. Yes.
> The old beef with the yoopers was that all their tax dollars generated from mines, etc went to Detoilet.


Correction...and it still does. As does all of Michigan's tax dollars.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater said:


> You need to keep up with the snow up there. The op could find 6ft drifts have accumulated. Alot of locals have skidsteers for just their driveways. Trucks can get buried easy. When I lived up there it would snow for 3 days straight sometimes.
> 
> I think the biggest employer is the prison system. Lots of those up there.


3 days or 3 months?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm with Landgreen...a tractor with a V and down the road he could add a blower to the 3 point. 

Or a plow service.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

What is your ideal snow removal budget original poster?


----------

